# Mon HomePod chauffe beaucoup



## Ifgn (25 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je me pose la question de savoir si mon HomePod ne chauffe pas anormalement... je le trouve très chaud comme mon iPhone lorsqu’il effectue des tâches lourdes... 

Si quelqu’un a une idée,

Merci ! 

HomePod Blanc
V. 13.4.6


----------



## Madalvée (25 Juin 2020)

Plus ou pareil que l'été dernier ?


----------



## Ifgn (25 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Plus ou pareil que l'été dernier ?



Haha, à vous de me le dire je viens à peine d’investir !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Juin 2020)

J'ai un phantom de devialet, c'est pareil, il chauffe comme un malade. Sur ce genre d'enceintes, c'est normal, il est tout le temps connecté au WIFI et Cie.
J'ai jamais eu de HOME POD mais sur ce genre d'enceinte c'est normal.


----------



## Anthony (26 Juin 2020)

Ifgn a dit:


> Je me pose la question de savoir si mon HomePod ne chauffe pas anormalement... je le trouve très chaud comme mon iPhone lorsqu’il effectue des tâches lourdes...



Le HomePod intègre un ampli, et un ampli raisonnablement puissant, ça chauffe. Celui du bureau est toujours un peu plus chaud l'été que l'hiver, normal. Tant qu'il ne s'enflamme pas spontanément…


----------



## Ifgn (26 Juin 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Le HomePod intègre un ampli, et un ampli raisonnablement puissant, ça chauffe. Celui du bureau est toujours un peu plus chaud l'été que l'hiver, normal. Tant qu'il ne s'enflamme pas spontanément…



Merci ! Je me posais la question en effet. Parfois c'est peut-être qu'un process interne tourne sans raison et que c'est un bug. 
Je souhaitais le savoir pour éviter de le réinitialiser.


----------



## Anthony (26 Juin 2020)

Ifgn a dit:


> Je souhaitais le savoir pour éviter de le réinitialiser.



Sans avoir la température exacte c'est difficile d'avoir un avis, mais tu peux toujours le réinitialiser, ce n'est pas très long : 









						Comment remettre le HomePod à zéro
					

Le HomePod est un petit ordinateur, et comme tous les ordinateurs, il peut planter. Dans la plupart des cas, vous n’aurez qu’à le débrancher puis le rebrancher pour faire rentrer les choses dans l’ordre. Dans certains cas, heureusement rares, vous devrez employer la manière forte. Votre HomePod...




					www.igen.fr
				




Mais hors problème qui pourrait causer un dégagement thermique excessif, il n'est pas anormal qu'il soit tiède (l'hiver) ou chaud (l'été).


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Juin 2020)

De toute façon, si il chauffe trop, il se s'éteint, comme les iPhones.


----------

